# PT-745 Range Report



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I finally went to the range today. I shot 100 rounds of 230gr FMJ, 20 rounds of Cor Bon Pow'R Ball 165gr, and 20 rounds of Hornady XTP JHP 230gr. 

As I prepared for the first shot I was blown away as it fired. The action was so smooth, it shocked me. The recoil was very light. Even the CorBon +P ammo was easy to shoot. I had zero malfunctions. Rapid fire was easily kept on the page at 20 feet. I was not testing the accuracy of the gun as it is not a target gun. I was simply trying to keep them on the page in rapid fire. Tomorrow I will put another 100 rounds through it to see how accurate it is. 

I do know that it has proved itself to be exactly what it was designed for. An easily concealed and easily and accurately fired defensive carry firearm.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to hear you like it. Let us know how it does in the accuracy department. Good luck with it.:smt033


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome. Keep an eye on your frame as you shoot the harder loads.
The older ones supposedly had cracking problems.


----------

